# Impeller upgrades



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

So I own a 1028 LXE. I have not been using her for the last two years. Foot surgery first year and the same foit reinfected second year. 
Soooo I went out to shed to see if she would start. Check oil, pulled starter rope a couple times to get oil moving. Pulled throttle up, primed and pulled a couple times and she started. So I'm ready. Towards the end of the last time I used her I saw some home made impeller kits to help throw and keep chute from clogging. Has anyone here used them. Did it help or hinder use of your Toro or even any other snowblower? 

Basically is it worth adding this to my machine?

Thank, Rob

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

If the clearance between the impeller and the housing is more than 3/16, go for it. The difference in performance will be very noticable.


----------



## Dave9354 (Dec 11, 2010)

I put the pads on my Chraftsman 9 hp last year and it was unbelievable how far it threw the snow.. almost to the neighbors driveway! I just installed them on another blower last week. You are going to love it! No more clogged chutes! Dave.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

i made my own from an old tire for my 80's era craftsman, did have a nice gap between impeller and housing.
it blows snow farther if that what ur looking for, as for clogging idk for my machine as it wasnt clogging b4.
it just feels soooo right in blowing the snow farther.
u can see it in my vids linked in my sig


----------



## RB35 (Jan 27, 2016)

I made pads from tire sidewall for a repowered MTD 5/24, first time it ever threw slush. Just added them to a 1977 Ariens 8/24 that I'm rebuilding for my son-in-law and after that's done, will add to the Powershift model I picked up recently. After the MTD performance, I'm sold on them.


----------

